# Romex as RG6



## renfrey (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

If you mean standard 10awg power cable.....No. That cable has no sheilding and essentially no dieletric. Your receivers would pickup no signal or so little it would hardly register.

sorry.


----------



## jscholl411 (May 8, 2006)

Steverino,
I would dig the ditch, This is a good thought but will never work. signal quality will never be strong enough. Also most Satellite dishes need two rg6 cables to work correctly. question for you, Is the 10-2 cable in a conduit pipe? or is it just in the ground. If its in a pipe the try to fish your RG6 cable in the conduit. If not instead of burying the cable alone bury a conduit. It makes the cable last longer and also if you need to run something else out to the garage you dont have to dig up your lawn........


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not bury any communications cable (telephone, RG6 ...) in the same conduit as power cables. You will get interference.


----------



## jscholl411 (May 8, 2006)

I was only suggesting that because i figured that the power cable was dead due to fact that he wanted to use it as a cable tv cable.........


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If that is the only cable in the conduit, I would use jscholl411's suggestion, but use the 10-2 romex to pull all cables through the conduit. I would also pull a few phone lines to the garage. You could operate a garage door opener from the house with one.


----------



## renfrey (Oct 1, 2007)

If you pull some nylon string with all that you would also have the availability to pull something else through in the future, should the need come up, and depending on the conduit size.


----------



## hamradioguy (Jul 25, 2009)

The reason you can't do this is that coaxial cable is designed with a certain impedance(75 ohms) the Romex cable is not designed to have any certain impedance. Without this impedance you would have a mismatch and you would experience probably close to 100% loss(no signal at the other end) 

There are devices called baluns (balanced to unbalanced impedance) commonly found on rabbit ears where the twin lead plugs into that little black box and then that black box plugs into the TV. That box is the balun that has 300 ohms coming from the twin lead and 75 ohms for the TV. 

Theoretically if romex had a set impedance you could use a balun at both ends and make it work but it would still have a lot of loss.

Hope I gave some not too technical back ground on the subject.

Regards,

Mike KB1CHQ


----------



## Ranger31 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Romex as RG-6*

Sterverino

Listen to those guys, DON'T USED ROMEX! :no: :no:


technical info: the cable your looking at I hope isn't romex or called NM, and I hope who ever installed this cable used UF cable. This cable has an outer gray jacket, were romex outer jacket could be white, black, blue, and now new #10 wire. comes in the color orange. Be it 10-2 or 10-3. Romex cable also has a paper filler right underneath its outer plastic jacket.


----------

